# Al Barsha Police station



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Anyone know the location of Al Barsha Police station and if they accept credit card payments for fines,


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

The one's that's next to Mall of the Emirates !


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Guess so, how do you get there?


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

It's the metro station after the mall of emirates if you are going towards rashidiya and the station before mall of emirates if you are going towards Jabel Ali on the metro.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

They dont accept payments from usa credit cards... No idea why, but it comes back with a decline even though the bank never even gets a 'request' for approval.


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks all, Rta office near moe have a fines section probably the easiest to find get to, cheers


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Pete C said:


> Thanks all, Rta office near moe have a fines section probably the easiest to find get to, cheers


Yes you can pay all your fines there, renew registration, etc.

Coming on SZR from The Marina just take the exit after MOE (same exit you would take to go to the Gold and Diamond Park, make a u turn and follow the signs.


----------

